# Coo & His New Friend



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

Pooh Bear!! Love at first bite.......

He just seems to get along with all his friends... 

Andi


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Cute - absolutely cute. 

I just love pigeons and how they interact with things.


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

That is really a cool pic!

PINEY


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How sweet.
Great pic.

Reti


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Aww how cute is that picture  Looks like they will be friends forever.

Michelle.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I just love Pooh too....and think Coo is also very huggible!  

Thanks for sharing the pic, it is precious.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

That is a great picture.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Such a cute photo


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Pooh and Coo will become great friends. I am so glad that you are particular who Coo hangs around with. 

What a sweet bird!

Feather


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Andi -- That picture is absolutely adorable!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Andi,

Very cute picture! 

I sure hope Pooh will be able to - ah - bear Coo's love beak bites...  

However, I'm sure both will be to bear it...ain't love grand?


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

thats so cool! my pidgy does that with my hand lol


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

so so cute


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Awwwww. It's so cute how they like toys. My oldest pigeon Gonzo used to be in love with a Koosh ball when he was a baby.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Very sweet picture, Andi.
My Jesse preens his stuffed babies also.

Phyll


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

A "kiss" with his eyes closed...loving every moment!


----------

